
Ask HN: Would a retro computing exhibition would be appealing to tourists? - andrewstuart
I&#x27;m thinking of creating a permanent retro computing exhibition space, aimed at local and international visiting tourists.<p>Do you think this would be of interest for people to visit?<p>I know <i>I</i> would find it interesting, but a better question is whether or not retro computing is of interest to the general public.<p>What do you think?
======
pro_zac
I think it depends on the scale and ease of access. If it's located centrally
near other tourist attractions, you will get more traffic. The only similar
space I've been to is the National Museum of Computing [1] in Bletchley Park,
England. It's not conveniently located, but it has such a large collection
that it overcomes this. It is also part of the larger Bletchley Park
attraction. 1 - [http://www.tnmoc.org/](http://www.tnmoc.org/)

------
pseingatl
There was a storefront in Berlin that displayed all sorts of old Apple
hardware. There were press notices and, at least on the weekend, a few people
looking at the display. So there's that. There are all sorts of quaint museums
around--in Istanbul there's Pamuk's _Museum of Innocence._ So who knows?

